# 03 Max, 2 Idmax 12s,



## cant.get.ryte (Nov 26, 2005)

Greetings from Afghanistan.

Dont ask....Five more months...

Needless to say-a quick rundown is that I have picked up 2 TE1501ds, and 2 IDMAX12s.

What I want to do is forward fire the subs sealing the enclosure to the open rear seat, but have the port firing up through the bose subwoofer hole. That holes is approximaly 8x5 inches wide.
Currently im running 2 15s firing backwards, but Im curious as to volume wise will there be much of a compromise, and should I just fire the sbs back as usual?
I figure the IDMAX has a stronger motor and should be able to give me at least equal output as 2 fosgate t1s.

In designing this I want clean bass, but at least if nOt more, HOPEFULLY more than the 15s.... 

But do you recommend rear firing these with the ports up? Or firing the subs forward with the port up as I want? Or subs forward port forward, if i can swing it?

Thanks...


----------

